
Show HN: Code to Graph: Visualize JavaScript code as a network diagram - crubier
https://crubier.github.io/code-to-graph/
======
crubier
Author here. I created this tool in order to help code review on Gitlab.

This tool allows to generate diagrams from JS functions. Super useful when you
want you and your reviewers to understand some crucial high-level functions in
your codebase.

Instead of drawing diagrams on one side, and coding on the other side, with
all the translation errors between both sides, we just code a clean high-level
function with the specified behaviour, run it through this script, and share
the diagram on Gitlab.

Since Gitlab supports embedding diagrams in Comments/Issues/MR using Mermaid
JS, the process is super streamlined, it takes 2 clics from code to diagram
sharing.

------
employee123
This is awesome!

